# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Kρουαζιερόπλοια - Cruise ships >  Aegean Paradise [Happy Dolphin, Delphin Voyager, Cruise One, Orient Venus]

## helatros68

Το Delphin Voyager στην ραδα του Πειραια στις 10.12.2009


delphin voyager 10.12.09.jpg

----------


## stratoscy

Καλωσόρισε και αυτό, στο φορουμ με δικό του θέμα

----------


## mastrokostas

Το βαπόρι είναι κατασκευασμένο στην Ιαπωνία !Εδώ και πέντε χρόνια ανήκει στην Enterprise Shipping & trading SA του ομίλου Ρέστη ,και είναι ναυλωμένο σε γερμανούς .
Αναχώρησε το απόγευμα για Barcelona , από όπου θα ξεκινήσει το πρώτο του ταξίδι μετά την επισκευή του στο Πέραμα !
IMG_9986.jpg

----------


## minoan

Και αυτό στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου, 29/04/10

DelfinVoyager_290410.jpg

Και το Norwegian Gem πίσω του!

----------


## giannisk88

Ορίστε και δύο απο εμένα απο τη σημερινή παραμονή του πλοίου στο λιμάνι μας. :Wink: 
DSC00363.JPG

DSC00371.JPG

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Aς βάλω κ εγώ καμιά φωτό του Delphin Voyager....σήμερα στο λιμάνι Ηρακλείου για πρώτη φορά!!! :Very Happy: 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87390

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87391

----------


## ελμεψη

Μια καταπλωρη του πλοιου αφιερωμενη σε ολους σας...

DSC_5397(1).JPG

----------


## mike_rodos

*Σε όλα τα λιμάνια της Ελλάδας έχουμε και από μια φωτογραφία... Το Delphin Voyager προχθές στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου, το πλοίο προσέγγισε το λιμάνι μας στος 06:50 (ais) και μέχρι της 07:50 όπου πέρασα από το λιμάνι το ένα ρυμουλκό ήταν ακόμη εκεί και κρατούσε το πλοίο πάνω στον ντόκο... 
Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους μας μέλη του nautilia.gr στο Ηράκλειο.*

DSCN7446.jpg

----------


## Observation76

Συμπαθητική μετασκευή.
Δεν μου φαίνεται πως ξεκινησε ως κρουαζιεροπλοιο. Μάλλον προκειται περι ferry? 
Μου θυμίζει λίγο το Aegean Odyssey με τα μπαλκόνια πίσω στη πρύμη.

----------


## mastrokostas

Από το σημερινό του πέρασμα από τον Πειραιά !

IMG_2706b.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

DELPHIN VOYAGER το ιαπωνεζο - ελληνικο κρουαζιεροπλοιο στον πειραια πολυ περιποιημενο.

IMG_0753.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Να το δούμε πως είχε έλθει, κάπου στις αρχές του 2007, αν δεν κάνω λάθος!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Χαρισμένη σε BEN BRUCE, mastrokostas, Observation76, mike_rodos, ελμεψη, artmios sintihakis, giannisk88, minoan, stratoscy και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Wink:  :Very Happy:  

DELPHIN VOYAGER 01.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

To στα τελη του 2005 ειχε ερθει.

----------


## pantelis2009

Έκείνη την εποχή (αρχές 2007) πήρα τον εξωτερικό σκληρό και μετέφερα τα αρχεία που είχα, οπότε οι ημερομηνίες χάθηκαν :Sad:  γι' αυτό γράφω φίλε BEN BRUCE .....αν δεν κάνω λάθος :Wink:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Delphin Voyager...Πειραιας 9-10-2010._
DSCN7333.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε και μία ακόμη στο Πέραμα πριν ξεκινήσει ακόμη τις κρουαζιέρες. 
Χαρισμένη σε BEN BRUCE & T.S.S. APOLLON :Wink:  :Razz: . 

DELPHIN VOYAGER 31.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Μερικές ακόμα απο την πολύ καλή μετασκευή του που ελάχιστα προβλήθηκε στα ελληνικά φόρουμ...

cruise1.jpg

cruise2.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Έχεις δίκιο φίλε Apostolos. Και 2 ακόμη απο εκείνη την εποχή :Wink: . Χαρισμένη σε σένα, BEN BRUCE & T.S.S. APOLLON :Very Happy: . 

DELPHIN VOYAGER 04.jpg

DELPHIN VOYAGER 07.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *DELPHIN VOYAGER* στς 15/10/2010 φωτογραφημένο απο την Κυνόσουρα. 
Χαρισμένες σε Apostolos, T.S.S. APOLLON, BEN BRUCE, mastrokostas, Leo, joyrider, Observation76 και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Wink:  :Very Happy:  


DELPHIN VOYAGER 32 15-10-2010.jpg

DELPHIN VOYAGER 34 15-10-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Delphin Voyager στον Πειραιά στις 13/10/2010. Χαρισμένη στους προαναφερθέντες :Wink:  :Very Happy: . 

DELPHIN VOYAGER 41 13-10-2010.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Το πλοίο σύμφωνα με την shippax αντιμετωπίζει μεγάλα προβλήματα με τις επιθεωρήσεις στα λιμάνια που επισκεπτόταν όπου το σταματούσαν. Αποτέλεσμα να έρθει στην Ελλάδα και να ακυρωθούν οι κρουαζιέρες. Η εταιρία αντιμετωπίζει μεγάλο claim απο τον Γερμανο ναυλωτη... Κρίμα γιατι μοιάζει ωραίο βαπόρι

----------


## mastrokostas

Να το δούμε τελευαία στον Πειραιά !


IMG_2754b.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Delphin Voyager σήμερα το μεσημέρι στις 13.30 καθώς έφτανε στην Ψυτάλλεια, φωτογραφημένο απο το Καματερό - Σαλαμίνας. Τώρα που κοίταγα στο Ais είναι στη ράδα του Πειραιά κοντά στη Γιάλα και δίπλα του είναι το πετρελαιοφόρο Αdriana. Ξέρει κανείς τι έγινε και για που το βάλε :Wink: .
Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.

DELPHIN VOYAGER 45 21-12-2010.jpg

----------


## despo

Για Πορτ-Σαιντ βλέπω φίλε Παντελή να χαράζει πορεία.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ναι φίλε μου το είδα και γω το πρωΐ που ήταν αναμερα Σαντορίνη-Κρήτη, αλλά είχα δουλειά και δεν το βγαλα. 
Ευχαριστώ πάντως :Wink: .

----------


## odyseus

ένα θαλασσοπούλι μου είπε ότι παει Κίνα μεριά...μόλις μάθω περισσότερα θα σας πω

----------


## SOLSTICE

To πλοίο ονομάζεται πλεόν Hainan Empress αλλά στο site της Happy Cruises, βρίσκω κάποιο Happy Dolphin που θα μας έρθει φέτος! Το αγόρασε ή ναύλωσε η Happy ή πρόκειται για κάποιο αδερφάκι του;

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε πως ήταν η πρύμη του, κάπου στις αρχές του 2007 (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) και πως έγινε :Wink: .
Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Razz: 


DELPHIN VOYAGER 01.jpgDELPHIN VOYAGER 07.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> To πλοίο ονομάζεται πλεόν Hainan Empress αλλά στο site της Happy Cruises, βρίσκω κάποιο Happy Dolphin που θα μας έρθει φέτος! Το αγόρασε ή ναύλωσε η Happy ή πρόκειται για κάποιο αδερφάκι του;


Ως Hainan Empress ναυλώθηκε στη Κινεζική "Hainan Cruise Enterprises" για 2 μήνες (Γενάρη - Φλεβάρη).
Στη "Happy Cruises" θα πάει με καθεστώς ναύλωσης, η οποία ξεκινά το Μάϊο. Θα ταξιδεύει στην Ανατολική Μεσόγειο οπότε όλο και κάπου θα το πετύχουμε.

----------


## SOLSTICE

> Ως Hainan Empress ναυλώθηκε στη Κινεζική "Hainan Cruise Enterprises" για 2 μήνες (Γενάρη - Φλεβάρη).
> Στη "Happy Cruises" θα πάει με καθεστώς ναύλωσης, η οποία ξεκινά το Μάϊο. Θα ταξιδεύει στην Ανατολική Μεσόγειο οπότε όλο και κάπου θα το πετύχουμε.


 ΟΚ, ευχαριστώ για την πληροφόρηση! Ήδη σήμερα στο πρόγραμμα του ΟΛΠ αντικαταστάθηκε το "Gemini" από το "Happy Dolphin"! Πρώτη άφιξη στις 30/5 και τελευταία στις 31/10, πάντα Δευτέρα!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

To καράβι από χθες είναι στο Πέραμα.Εδώ και λίγο καιρό λέγεται ΗΑPPY DOLPHIN και έχει τα σινιάλα της QUAIL CRUISES.

----------


## Express Pigasos

Το πλοιο εχει μετανομαστει σε *Aegean Paradise* και ειναι ναυλωμενω στο Τουρκικο ταξιδιωτικο ομιλο etstur...

Απο τα μεσα Οκτωβρη περιπου βρισκεται στη γνωριμη θεση...

aegeanparadise.jpg


Εδω μια αναχωρηση του ενα Σαββατο του Ιουνη που μας περασε...

----------


## Express Pigasos

Το Aegean Paradise ως Happy Dolphin στο Ναυπλιο το 2010 σε μια πολυ ομορφη εκδρομη
φωτογραφια της enatassa ,(να μαστε καλα ρε Natti να κανουμε ταξιδα !  :Very Happy:  )

happy dolphin enatassa.jpg

και αυτη δικη μου  τελη Νοεμβρη 2011 οταν εσβησαν τα προηγουμενα σινιαλα στο Περαμα
AEGEAN PARADISE HAPPY DOLPHIN.jpg

----------


## Aquaman

Στην Σαντορινη τον περασμενο Αυγουστο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Όταν έφευγε απο το Πέραμα σαν AEGEAN PARADISE στις 22-05-2012 ναυλωμένο στην Τουρκική εταιρεία.

HAPPY DOLPHIN 80 22-05-2012 (AEGEAN PARADISE).jpg

----------


## Express Pigasos

Και η αναχωρηση εκεινη την  ημερα (16.6.2012) σε φωτογραφιες...

----------


## SteliosK

Ξεκίνησε από το Πέραμα με προορισμό το αγκυροβολιο του Πειραιά το βαπόρι, θα πάρει καύσιμα και θα ξεκινήσει για Τουρκία.
Καλα ταξίδια καλή σεζόν!
Aegean Paradise.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Σωστός ο φίλος Στέλιος. :Fat:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Εχουν γυριστει και ΧΧΧ εργακια εκει πανω εμαθα

----------


## pantelis2009

Έτσι-έτσι για να βγούνε τα πετρ......έλαια. :Fat:

----------


## DeepBlue

¶φιξη στην Μύκονο στις 18-06-13...P1080576.jpgP1080577.jpgP1080578.jpg

----------


## DeepBlue

Και αναχώρηση στις 21-06-13...aegean paradise.jpgaegean paradise (2).jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

> ¶φιξη στην Μύκονο στις 18-06-13...P1080576.jpgP1080577.jpgP1080578.jpg


Ειχε αρκετα πλοια βλεπω εκεινη η ημερα !!!!

----------


## DeepBlue

Δεν είχα παράπονο...οπως και όλες τις υπόλοιπες ημέρες. :Fat:

----------


## Aquaman

Και μια νυχτερινή απο Θήρα του Παραδεισου του Αιγαίου.

----------


## despo

Ετοιμάζεται και αυτό για την Κεφαλονιά.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ετοιμάζεται και αυτό για την Κεφαλονιά.


Δυστυχώς τα υπό Ελληνική σημαία είναι είδος που ανήκει στην ιστορία οπότε καταφεύγουμε στα ελληνόκτητα υπό ξένη (Μπαχάμες)...Κάτι είναι κ αυτό.

----------


## despo

> Δυστυχώς τα υπό Ελληνική σημαία είναι είδος που ανήκει στην ιστορία οπότε καταφεύγουμε στα ελληνόκτητα υπό ξένη (Μπαχάμες)...Κάτι είναι κ αυτό.


Καλά εδω ο συγκεκριμένος εδω δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση ουτε μία στο εκατομμύριο να είχε Ελληνική σημαία. Ομως και τα λίγα που είχαν απομείνει (εστω αυτά τα 2-3) τα διώξαμε μόνοι μας, γιατί δεν μας άρεσε το καμποταζ.

----------


## Ilias 92

Δηλαδή θα πληρώσει το Ελληνικό Δημόσιο τον κ. Ρέστη??
Μπράβο μας με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο κάποιοι είναι συνεχώς στην επιφάνεια.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δηλαδή θα πληρώσει το Ελληνικό Δημόσιο τον κ. Ρέστη??
> Μπράβο μας με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο κάποιοι είναι συνεχώς στην επιφάνεια.


Πού ξέρεις,μπορεί να το κάνει...δωρεάν :Single Eye:

----------


## despo

> Πού ξέρεις,μπορεί να το κάνει...δωρεάν


Να σου πώ και εγω το ίδιο ... σκέφτηκα :Single Eye:

----------


## leo85

Υπό ατμών το πλοίο. 

Aegean Paradis5-2-2014.gif

----------


## Amorgos66

...το γελειότερον της υπόθεσης θα είναι να μείνει αρόδου και να μπαινοβγαίνουν με λάντζες...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ...το γελειότερον της υπόθεσης θα είναι να μείνει αρόδου και να μπαινοβγαίνουν με λάντζες...


Eίναι σίγουρο αυτό; Αν δεν το χωράει μήπως πέσει με την πρύμη;

----------


## errikos!

πποτε θα φυγει για κεφαλονια ξερουμε?

----------


## mastrokostas

μολις εφυγε !!!!

----------


## Amorgos66

> ...το γελειότερον της υπόθεσης θα είναι να μείνει αρόδου και να μπαινοβγαίνουν με λάντζες...


...τελικά αυτο γινεται...!!!...επιβίβαση με λάντζες με ονομαστικο κατάλογο,...δωρεάν πρωινο κ δείπνο...!!...είμαι περίεργος να δω ανταπόκριση...


http://www.driveandtravel.gr/%CE%BD%...%89%CE%BD.html

----------


## Takerman

Μια ωραία φωτό του φίλου Robert από το 2012.

aegean paradise 2012.jpg

----------


## despo

Απο 1η Ιουνίου ξεκινάει φέτος η ναύλωση στους Τούρκους. 
www.etstur.com

----------


## despo

Τέλος αποστολής και αυτού του πλοίου στην Κεφαλονιά. Εχει ηδη πάρει τον δρόμο της επιστροφής.

----------


## ΑΛΙΒΙΖΑΤΟΣ

ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΑΡΓΟΣΤΟΛΙ ΤΟΥ <AEGEAN PARADISE>ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΕ ΕΡΘΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΣΕΙΣΜΟΠΛΗΚΤΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ ΛΗΞΟΥΡΙΟΥ....23 Μαρτίου 2014                                                                                                                                                                1959445_625961134125669_1290245268_n.jpg1016884_625961150792334_573632097_n.jpg1010340_625961250792324_466908141_n.jpg1970640_625961367458979_1889626937_n.jpg

----------


## Ilias 92

Έπιασε δουλειά τώρα είναι Σαντορίνη.

----------


## despo

> Έπιασε δουλειά τώρα είναι Σαντορίνη.


Εχει πιάσει δουλειά εδω και κανένα μήνα - πηγαινοέρχεται κυρίως μεταξυ Ροδου - Μυκόνου - Σαντορίνης.

----------


## Ellinis

Για λογαριασμό της etstur : http://www.etstur.com/Etstur-Gemisi-...dalari-Turlari

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το κρουαζιερόπλοιο δεμένο στο νησί των ανέμων!

DSCN3098.jpg

----------


## DeepBlue

¶φιξη στην Μύκονο 19-06-14 με παρέα...                                                                             P1010744.jpg

----------


## Giannis G.

Και μια αναχώρηση από Πειραιά  
DSCN6361.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

AEGEAN PARADISE στις 20-07-2014 στο CESME από τον φίλο μου SELIM SAN και τον ευχαριστώ.

HAPPY DOLPHIN 113 20-07-2014 (AEGEAN PARADISE) CESME SELIM SAN.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το AEGEAN PARADISE από εχθές το πρωί ήταν αραγμένο στη ράδα του Πειραιά, ανοικτά από τη Γυάλα Σαλαμίνας.
Φαίνεται ότι τελείωσε η ναύλωση του και πλέον σήμερα πήγε στη βάση του στο Πέραμα για να ξεχειμωνιάσει. 
Εδώ μία φωτο στη βάση του στο Πέραμα στις 30/04/2014 με τις βάρκες των σωστικών κατεβασμένες. 

HAPPY DOLPHIN 111 30-04-2014 (AEGEAN PARADISE).jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Σήμερα το πρωί ανέβηκε για το δεξαμενισμό του στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Περάματος.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αν και το πλοίο δεξαμενίστηκε τον προηγούμενο μήνα, εξακολουθεί να παραμένει στο Πέραμα έχοντας εμφανώς καθυστερήσει -σε σχέση με τις προηγούμενες χρονιές- στην έναρξη της καλοκαιρινής του δραστηριοποίησης.

IMG_0129.jpg
_Πέραμα - 16/06/2015_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

.....και μια φωτο κατα τη διαρκεια της μετασκευης του πριν 9 χρονια,μαλλον ακριβως στο ιδιο σημειο αν κρινουμε απο τις πολυκατοικιες στο φοντο

123 (138).JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Και μία από μένα πριν 10 χρόνια.....αν δεν κάνω λάθος, πριν αρχίσει να ...χτίζεται πίσω από την τσιμινιέρα.
Σήμερα βγήκε στη ράδα ανοικτά από τη Σαλαμίνα με προορισμό όπως λέει στο AIS του το CESME. Καλή συνέχεια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

DELPHIN VOYAGER 02.jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

Το πλοίο ξεκίνησε για τον προορισμό του όπως μας λέει και ο φίλος Παντελής πιο πάνω.

----------


## pantelis2009

Και εδώ φωτογραφημένο εχθές στο CESME από το φίλο Selim San.

HAPPY DOLPHIN 114 25-06-2015 (AEGEAN PARADISE) CESME SELIM SAN.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Το πλοίο πουλήθηκε στην Σιγκαπούρη ,όπου θα ταξιδέψει σαν καζίνο ! Θα παραδοθεί στην νεα του εταιρία ,στο τελος της φετινής χρονιάς !

----------


## despo

Με πολύ περιορισμένο χρόνο ναύλωσης τη φετεινή χρονιά και μόνιμο θαμώνα του Περάματος κατα τη χειμερινή περίοδο τα τελευταία χρόνια, δεν νομίζω οτι θα είχε κάποια καλύτερη τύχη εκτος απο την πώληση.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eχουν γυριστει και ταινιες ερωτικου περιεχομενου στους χωρους του, οπως παλαιοτερα .20 xρονια, στο πλοιο Beauport

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Με πολύ περιορισμένο χρόνο ναύλωσης τη φετεινή χρονιά και μόνιμο θαμώνα του Περάματος κατα τη χειμερινή περίοδο τα τελευταία χρόνια, δεν νομίζω οτι θα είχε κάποια καλύτερη τύχη εκτος απο την πώληση.


 Κάπως έτσι γίνεται όταν δεν είναι το κύριο αντικείμενο των πλοιοκτητών.Πήρανε κάποτε αυτό το βαπόρι χωρίς να ασχολούνται με την κρουαζιέρα κ η συνέχεια γνωστή.
Παρά την έκταση της μετασκευής,σαν γιαπωνέζικο ξαναγυρίζει κ αυτό στην ¶πω Ανατολή.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Eχουν γυριστει και ταινιες ερωτικου περιεχομενου στους χωρους του, οπως παλαιοτερα .20 xρονια, στο πλοιο Beauport


Έχεις κανένα σχετικό βιντεάκι; :Single Eye:

----------


## Ilias 92

Αν δούμε λίγο πιο ψύχραιμα το θέμα της πώλησης του πλοίου μόνο έκπληξη δεν θα το χαρακτηρίζαμε.
Αποκτήθηκε πριν απο μια δεκαετία απο την οικογένεια Ρεστη με δαπάνες των τραπεζών First Bussines Bank και της γαλλικής Natixis Bank.
Η πρώτη ειναι η αμαρτωλή σύμφωνα με τα δικόγραφα τράπεζα που χρησιμοποιούσε ο εφοπλιστής για να χρηματοδοτεί τις επενδύσεις του και ανήκε εξ ημισειας σε αυτόν και στην Αγροτική Τράπεζα στην οποία και προκάλεσε σοβαρή αιμορραγία μιας και με εντολές της τότε πολιτικής ηγεσίας ηταν αναγκασμένη να παρέχει συνεχή χρηματοδότηση στις δραστηριότητες της FBB. 
Η δεύτερη τράπεζα ηταν ένας εκ των βασικών χρηματοδοτών της GA FERRIES ενώ πέρσι χρηματοδότησε και την πώληση και επαναναυλωση των δυο πλοίων της ΑΝΕΚ.
Η μετασκευή φενεται να έγινε σε ιδιόκτητο απο την οικογένεια ναυπηγείο στο Πέραμα.
Απο την αρχή δεν επιδιώχθηκε η απασχόληση του απο μια εταιρεια αλλα προσανατολιστεί και σε μακροχρόνιες ναυλώσεις πρώτα στην γερμανική (Hansa Kreuzfahrten) Dolphin Cruise μέχρι το 2010  όπου καταγγέλθηκε η 6ετης ναύλωση λόγω διαφωνιών και ο πλοιοκτήτης πήρε το καραβι απο τον ναυλωτη που δεν είχε καταβάλει τα ναύλα.
Στην συνέχεια ναυλωθηκε σε εταιρεια με την εμπορική επωνυμία Happy Cruises για δυο χρονια και τέλος μέχρι σημερα στο τουρκικό ταξιδιωτικό γραφείο Est tur.
Το πλοιο με την χωρητικότητα των 720? επιβατών μάλλον ανήκει στην κατηγορία των μεσαίων προς μικρών για τα σημερινά δεδομένα κρουαζιερόπλοιων.
Αρα λοιπόν και το καραβι δεν δούλεψαν σωστά και οι περιπέτειες του εφοπλιστή με την δικαιοσύνη επέτειναν το πρόβλημα.
Η τιμη πώλησης ειναι περίπου 23 εκ δολάρια.

----------


## despo

Τέλος περιόδου για το πλοίο, που φαίνεται να επιστρέφει στα μέρη μας. Για να δούμε πλεον πότε θα παραδοθεί στους νέους πλοιοκτήτες.

----------


## despo

Δεν κάθισε και πολύ, αφου ηδη πλησιάζει προς τη διώρυγα του Σουεζ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΑΕGEAN DOLRHIN 9)15 ΧΙΟΣ.jpgΈξω από την Χίο τότε που κρατήθηκε λόγω της σύγκρουσης με το σκάφος του ΛΣ.

----------


## dionisos

Το πλοιο εφθασε και αγκυροβολησε στην JEDDA. Αυτη την στιγμη κανει ανεφοδιασμο απο το MARWAH-6.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πάμε να δούμε μία πολύ πρόσφατη φωτό του κρουαζιερόπλοιου. _1η Αυγούστου 2016 στη Σιγκαπούρη_.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πάμε να δούμε μία πολύ πρόσφατη φωτό του κρουαζιερόπλοιου. _1η Αυγούστου 2016 στη Σιγκαπούρη_.


ς
Περιέργως δεν έχει αλλάξει όνομα κ ευτυχώς δεν απέκτησε μιά αμφίβολης αισθητικής φορεσιά που συνηθίζουν οι Απωανατολίτες,ειδικά αν πρόκειται γιά καζινάδικα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

DELPHIN VOYAGER.jpgDELPHIN VOYAGER a.jpg 30-11-2008

Ως DELPHIN VOYAGER,από τα ελάχιστα ιαπωνικής κατασκευής κρουαζιερόπλοια.

----------

